# Minnesota fatality



## troythetreeman (Sep 6, 2011)

that davey guy was the second one this year in the twin cities, i didnt know him, i did know donnie kampa

Donald Kampa, 46 | The Morrison County Record

he passed out from heat stroke and when trying to transfer from the tree back into his bucket truck, fell


----------

